# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Game Hàn Quốc tích cực thâu tóm các thị trường mới nổi

## phamhoasp

Dựa theo số liệu điều tra từ “_Sách bìa trắng ngành game Hàn Quốc 2014_” do Bộ thể thao văn hóa và du lịch kết hợp cùng Viện nghiên cứu kỹ thuật số Hàn Quốc hợp tác thực hiện và mới phát hành gần đây cho thấy, quy mô ngành game Hàn Quốc năm 2013 đạt khoảng 9,719 tỷ won (khoảng 190,000 tỷ VNĐ), giảm 0,3% khi so với con số 9,752 ở năm 2012. Qua đó, ta thấy rằng ngành game Hàn Quốc đang có dấu hiệu giảm sút và cần tìm kiếm những giải pháp mới.
Ở Hàn Quốc, game vốn là một ngành công nghiệp mũi nhọn nên sự sụt giảm của nó đã gây nên sức ảnh hưởng to lớn tới tổng thể ngành công nghiệp của Hàn Quốc. Từ góc nhìn kinh tế học Hàn Quốc mà nói, nếu sức tăng trưởng ngành công nghiệp bị giảm 1%, nó sẽ tương đương với chuyện 100,000 người bị mất việc làm.


Trong tháng 1 năm 2013, nhân sự của ngành game Hàn Quốc đã bị giảm mất 3000 người, đặc biệt là nhóm các chuyên gia nghiên cứu và phát hành. Có thể thấy rằng, thị trường game Hàn Quốc đang ở trong một giai đoạn vô cùng khó khăn.
Dưới bối cảnh như hiện nay, các doanh nghiệp game Hàn Quốc chỉ có thể phát triển hướng ngoại. Ngoài những đối tác truyền thống ở Trung Quốc hay Đông Nam Á ra, game Hàn Quốc đang bắt đầu chuyển hướng sang các thị trường mới nổi như Nam Mỹ, Nga, Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ…

Allods Online là một sản phẩm rất thành công của ngành game online Nga


Trong đó sự lựa chọn hàng đầu của các nhà làm game Hàn Quốc chính là Nga. Hiện nay, Nga đang có 140 triệu nhân khẩu, trong đó có 46 triệu game thủ cơ sở, qua đó biến Nga trở thành một trong những thị trường game mới nổi đáng chú ý nhất trên thế giới. Quy mô thị trường game online PC của Nga trong năm 2013 đã đạt 1 tỷ USD, lớn gấp 12 lần so với 5 năm trước. Theo dự tính của cơ sở nghiên cứu SuperData cho thấy, quy mô thị trường game online của Nga sẽ đạt 1,9 tỷ USD trong năm 2016.
Dựa trên những số liệu tăng trưởng khả quan đó, các nhà phát triển game Hàn Quốc đã sớm nắm tình hình, tiến quân vào thị trường của Nga và đạt được những thành tích hơn cả mong đợi. Gần đây nhất, tiêu biểu có thể kể đến sản phẩm *ArcheAge* của hãng XL Games. Sau khi chính thức đi vào giai đoạn open beta rộng rại tại thị trường Nga kể từ cuối tháng 2 năm 2014, *ArcheAge* đã đạt thành tích 100,000 DAU (số lượng người sử dụng mỗi ngày), dự kiến mang lại doanh thu 30 triệu USD từ riêng thị trường Nga tính đến hết năm nay.

Họp báo ra mắt ArcheAge tại thị trường Nga


Ngoài game online PC, thị trường game mobile của Nga cũng đang có những bước phát triển rất đáng chú ý. Dựa theo số liệu từ báo cáo của công ty phân tích thị trường Newzoo cho thấy, quy mô doanh thu thị trường game mobile Nga hiện đang đứng thứ 12 trên thế giới và đã đi vào giai đoạn phát triển rất “chín”. Hơn nữa, với tốc độ phổ cập trang thiết bị di động nhanh chóng trên toàn quốc, thị trường game mobile của Nga vẫn còn rất nhiều đất trống để phát triển trong tương lại.
Bên cạnh Nga, Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ cũng đang là một trong những thị trường nhận được nhiều chú ý nhất của các hãng game Hàn Quốc. Theo như thông tin từ các kênh truyền thông địa phương cho biết, Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ đang có 36 triệu người sử dụng internet, trong đó có 25 triệu người sử dụng game và có gần 50% người chơi game có tiền sử trả phí hay nạp tiền.
Trước mắt, thị trường game Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ đang có tốc độ tăng trưởng hàng năm đạt 40%, xu hướng phát triển có nhiều điểm tương đồng với ngành game Hàn Quốc hồi đầu thế kỷ 21. Thêm nữa, các game online của Hàn Quốc sản xuất cũng rất phổ biến tại Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, tiêu biểu có thể kể tới vài cái tên như *Wolfteam* của Softnyx, *Metin 2* của Ymir Entertainment, hay *Silkroad* của JoyMax, *Dragon Nest* của Eyedentity Games… Ngoài ra, thị trường game mobile tại Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ cũng đang bắt đầu hình thành và có tốc độ phổ cập nhanh chóng, vì thế mà các hãng game Hàn Quốc chắc chắn cũng sẽ không bỏ qua.

Silkroad là một trong những game online Hàn Quốc tạo được dấu ấn tại thị trường Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ


Mặc dù, không ít những hãng game Hàn Quốc gặt hái được thành công tại các thị trường mới nổi như Nga, Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ hay Nam Mỹ…, nhưng đầu tư lớn vào các quốc gia trên cũng có rất nhiều nguy hiểm và rủi ro. Thêm vào đó là sự phát triển thần tốc cũng như cạnh tranh tới từ các thị trường quen thuộc của Hàn Quốc như Trung Quốc và Đông Nam Á lại càng khiến ngành game Hàn Quốc gặp nhiều khó khăn hơn. Do đó, phương án tốt nhất đối với các hãng game Hàn Quốc ở thời điểm hiện tại là tiến hành hợp tác với các nhà phát hành địa phương trước tiên, sau đó tìm hiểu rõ về thị trường mới và rồi từ từ gia tăng đầu tư.
>>*Cha đẻ của Mario chê game các hãng khác "buồn tẻ"*

----------


## giamcannhanh

hay Game hàn toàn game đỉnh thôi Mỗi tội hút cũng đỉnh [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

